# YMCA pond in Grove City



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys i asked my dad if he would take me fishing some time (he dont ever fish) and he said if u want to i might. then he told me some guy at his work told him about a pond in front of the YMCA in grove city. has anyone fished this cuz all we do when i am over there is just sit around. any help would be great. thnx


-trey-


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

man is there nobody who has ever fished the YMCA pond in Grove City???


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i told you about that place remember. there is bass bluegills and catfish


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i know stupid i want to see if anyone else has had anything good out of there


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've fished it several times with my 7 and 5 year old kids. They caught gills as fast as I could get hooks in the water. They were 3 to 5 inches. I caught some very small lg mth bass (about 9 inches at best) on a Mepps. I really didn't fish for anything larger or fish with anything larger.

They stocked it last year with some small stuff so I don't think there's anything of anything size in there but there are a lot of them. Its way, way over populated, if you ask me, so I don't entirely agree with the C&R but I suppose if they didn't have C&R in place, it would get fished dry in a couple of weeks. 

happy fishing


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Micro_Mini_Angler said:


> man is there nobody who has ever fished the YMCA pond in Grove City???


Dude it wasn't even posted 2 hours. Chill. No I have never fished it.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well sorry for asking. god usually atleast 1 person posts like right away so i guess i just will not ask any more questions. SORRY


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Micro_Mini_Angler said:


> well sorry for asking. god usually atleast 1 person posts like right away so i guess i just will not ask any more questions. SORRY


Micro Mini never be sorry for asking question's that's how we learn,and the YMCA ha alot of small fish good place for kid's.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Micro_Mini_Angler said:


> well sorry for asking. god usually atleast 1 person posts like right away so i guess i just will not ask any more questions. SORRY


I never said to stop asking questions cause like Brian said that's how you learn. You just needed to give it time so that people could respond. Some people have jobs and school at night. Good Luck at the Y.


----------



## joshie126 (Mar 30, 2006)

where is that place? I would like to take my kids to it.Thanks josh


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

3500 1st Ave
3600 Discovery Dr

search yielded the above ymcas in grove city.

50/50 chance


----------

